# Any web designers out there?



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Please bear with me while I tell the story...

I have been looking for a dog, and have been trawling rescues for the right dog for our household. I have visited several rescues of varying sizes but one stood out miles above the rest. However I only found it by accident when looking on the web after clicking through several other sites. I was thinking that it would be great to help them out by giving them a website that is easily found when searching (metadata etc) and looks professional whilst it is easy for them to update by adding new dogs that come in. If anyone fancies a go can they please let me know and I can give you the address of the current site. It is not a big site but could do with modernising and tidying up IMHO.

All the staff were so helpful both on the phone and in person, the dogs happy and well taken care of and I think they would appreciate any help - they take in strays to save them from being put down as well as 'private' rehomings - when I rang up earlier in the week they had 51 dogs and many more on the waiting list for kennel space. I think they would rehome many more dogs if they had a better web presence.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Cait

I'll do it for them and provide them with a simple admin panel they can use to update the site.

email me the details and we will take it from there. Always happy to help.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Matt  I'll PM you now.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

I suppose when the site is up we could also provide them with a free banner advert here on the forum and a link in our website links section, this will help to improve there rankings in the search engines, they would have to provide a link back to get best results, how would hey feel about that Cait? Also if webspace is an issue I think we could offer them some if needed


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think they'd want to do a link to a forum that's talking about breeding due to the nature of rescue work. Thanks for the thought though Dom


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Cait

sorry i haven't had the time to look at it properly, and just remembered i was supposed to throw something together for you.

really sorry, i think i'm too busy at the moment despite how much i might like to be able to help.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

We could still offer them a link to help with there search engine ranking


----------

